# Today's Walk Around the Greenhouse



## paphreek (Aug 3, 2011)

When I first started collecting orchids, one of my first stated goals was to have at least one orchid in bloom at all times. I think I accomplished that.

Kind of a lazy photo shoot. If you want names of anything, let me know.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 3, 2011)

And now, some Paphs.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 3, 2011)

Some more stuff


----------



## paphreek (Aug 3, 2011)

And a few more Paphs


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 3, 2011)

Amazing restrepia! The Epidendrum is also very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2011)

What's the first one, the one with all the spots on the lip?

I think maybe you accomplished your goal. It's funny -- I had that goal, also. But I found that just one in bloom at any given time is like eating potato chips -- one just isn't enough. :rollhappy:


----------



## gonewild (Aug 3, 2011)

What is the 6th one in the first post?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2011)

gonewild said:


> What is the 6th one in the first post?



Looks like Den. unicum.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 3, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> What's the first one, the one with all the spots on the lip?
> 
> I think maybe you accomplished your goal. It's funny -- I had that goal, also. But I found that just one in bloom at any given time is like eating potato chips -- one just isn't enough. :rollhappy:



Kefersteinia graminea


----------



## paphreek (Aug 3, 2011)

gonewild said:


> What is the 6th one in the first post?



Dot is right: Dendrobium unicum, but the pictue is sideways


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2011)

paphreek said:


> Kefersteinia graminea



Oh! Another one on my wish-list!


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2011)

What a great Day to be walking around in your GH Ross!


----------



## jjkOC (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for sharing your beautiful blooms! Was that 2 Paph. Barbi doll blooms near the end of the photos?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2011)

paphreek said:


>


What am I?! 

Thanx for sharing,


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 4, 2011)

A Lot of great blooms, bravo!!!! Is this last pic. Iantha Stage or what other sukh. cross? Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful setup and lots of blooms to enjoy..  The one Eric is asking about looks like Miss Faith Hanbury (glauco x niveum) to me...


----------



## Shiva (Aug 4, 2011)

Great collection! Thanks for showing.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 4, 2011)

jjkOC said:


> Wow! Thanks for sharing your beautiful blooms! Was that 2 Paph. Barbi doll blooms near the end of the photos?



Yes. I've actually been able to breed with it a couple of times.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 4, 2011)

NYEric said:


> What am I?!
> 
> Thanx for sharing,



Paph Miss Faith Hanbury 'The Princess' HCC/AOS


----------



## paphreek (Aug 4, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> A Lot of great blooms, bravo!!!! Is this last pic. Iantha Stage or what other sukh. cross? Jean



Yup, Paph Iantha Stage.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 4, 2011)

Gorgeous palnt and blooms!!! :clap:!!!


----------



## Diogo (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm in love with your Paphs and the Bulbophyllum too... gorgeous plants!!


----------



## Ernie (Aug 4, 2011)

Excellent, Ross! I love your greenhouse walks! All the work we put into our plants, gotta take some time to enjoy them once in a while!


----------



## paphreek (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! I'm very happy with how the Paphs especially have continued to grow, bud, and bloom in spite of the high temps we've had.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Beautiful setup and lots of blooms to enjoy..  The one Eric is asking about looks like Miss Faith Hanbury (glauco x niveum) to me...


Good eye!


paphreek said:


> Paph Miss Faith Hanbury 'The Princess' HCC/AOS



Thanks, it's lovely.


----------



## poozcard (Aug 4, 2011)

very healthy plants


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 4, 2011)

If I were taking that walk, I might not get any GH chores done - too much to stop & look at! 
Well done Ross!


----------



## Hera (Aug 4, 2011)

The fairreanum hybrids are winning! You must have a preference for them. Beautiful and enviable space.


----------

